# We all know how important protection is...



## IntaPlumber (Aug 12, 2011)

A couple turn up the heat in this saucy shower scene, but she gets a nasty surprise...are you protected?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello! Introduction Requested 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

